# Your Wishlist?



## Trebor (Jan 31, 2009)

didn't see a thread like this, so I thought I'd post it

what's on your wishlist? well, hehe here's mine:

1/72 B-24J Dragon (mmi11614) Minicraft Models Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/70-1/79 Scale

1/48 B-17G Flying Fortress (rmx855600) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 B-25B Mitchell (ate3430) Accurate Miniatures Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/144 Boeing C-17 Globemaster III (rvl04044) Revell of Germany Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/100-1/199 Scale

1/32 Messerschmitt Me109E (hsg08051) Hasagawa Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/30-1/39 Scale

1/48 F-86F-30 Sabre USAF (acy2162) Academy Plastics Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 F-22 Raptor (ita0850) Italeri Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 F-15 E Strike Eagle (rvl04550) Revell of Germany Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Grumman F4F-4 Wildcat (tam61034) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Nieuport 17C.1 (tes613) Testors Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Spitfire Mk-11 (rmx855239) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 P-40B Tiger Shark (rmx855209) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Dauntless (rmx855249) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Corsair F4U-4 (rmx855248) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 German V1 Flying Bomb (tam61052) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Me163 Komet (tes7625) Testors Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 A6M2 Type 21 Zero Fighter (tam61016) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Cessna 150 (mmi11608) Minicraft Models Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Piper Cherokee 140 (mmi11610) Minicraft Models Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Piper Super Cub (mmi11611) Minicraft Models Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 F/A-18F Super Hornet (rmx855520) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 F-16A Fighting Falcon (ita2654) Italeri Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 Focke-Wulf FW190 A3 (tam61037) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 P-51B Mustang (tam61042) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/48 RAF Mustang III (tam61047) Tamiya Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/40-1/49 Scale

1/32 Messerschmitt BF 110-C4/B (rmx855523) Revell/Monogram Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/30-1/39 Scale

1/32 Spitfire MK 1 B (rvl04780) Revell of Germany Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/30-1/39 Scale

1/32 P-51D Mustang (hsg08055) Hasagawa Plastic Model Plastic Model Airplane 1/30-1/39 Scale


think that's it


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh! I think you might have started something here Robert!
Some nice choices on your list. One I noticed, the Accurate Miniatures Mitchell - change it to the Italeri kit; it's the same kit, but cheaper, AND it's got all the extra ordnance that was previously supplied separately! Beautiful model!
I'll have a think about my list, as there are so many! There are also some I wish would be produced.
Oh! If we all had the money, and the space!
Could be a good thread this!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Far too many for me....


----------



## Trebor (Jan 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Oh! I think you might have started something here Robert!
> Some nice choices on your list. One I noticed, the Accurate Miniatures Mitchell - change it to the Italeri kit; it's the same kit, but cheaper, AND it's got all the extra ordnance that was previously supplied separately! Beautiful model!
> I'll have a think about my list, as there are so many! There are also some I wish would be produced.
> Oh! If we all had the money, and the space!
> Could be a good thread this!




I saw the Italeri kit, but that's 20 bucks more than what AM is asking for


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hannant's; 
Accurate Miniatures, 1:48 B-25G Cannon Nose Mitchell... £34.24 
Accurate Miniatures, 1:48 B-25C/D Mitchell 345th Bomb Group... £34.24 
Accurate Miniatures, 1:48 B-25B Mitchell "Doolittle Raiders"... £34.24 
Italeri, 1:48 B-25 Mitchell... £29.35


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2009)

Right now, I want:

Hasegawa/Revell 1/32 Fw 190D-9
Revell 1/32 Ju 88

My list isn't really long, as I just kinda go along buying kits I like. Plus I don't want to get too far of myself as I have a bunch waiting to be built.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2009)

I have way too many boxed and unbuilt models as it is but if there was one I'm dying to have it would be a Fw 190D or Ta 152 in 1/48. Only model I don't have. Anybody want to trade!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't want much do you Rob!? Start saving your pennies mate! 

D-9's, D-9's....got plenty of them.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 1, 2009)

10 of every kit made in 1/72 

and 100 109's should do me just fine


----------



## Trebor (Feb 1, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Don't want much do you Rob!? Start saving your pennies mate!
> 
> D-9's, D-9's....got plenty of them.....



hehe! maybe 

mind if I steal a D-9 from ya, Wayne?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

I keep eying off the new Revell Lancaster in 1/72 along with the new Aussie decals of G for George.


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2009)

i've just started a wishlist on modelhobbies website at the minute it's got 1 of all the major WW2 fighters in 1/48 on it, if i ordered them all now it would come to about £220, wish i had the cash going spare 
then you've got all the subtypes of each a/c


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know the feeling Karl....


----------



## Trebor (Feb 1, 2009)

I think we all do....  my wishlist probably adds up to like over $600


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmm, I could get carried away here... 

Airfix 1/48th Canberras - B (I) 8 and B2/B20/B65/B(I)6 - I have seen the B (I) 8 in several places and been very sorely tempted. I built a 1/72nd Matchbox Canberra as a kid and it was one of my favourites.

All of Roden's 1/48 WWI planes 8) BTW, have any of you chaps built one of these? I seen mixed reviews at modelingmadness.com and elsewhere.

Airfix 1/48th Lightning - the recent flurry of EE building round here has obviously set me off!!!

A 1/48th Dauntless - my dad built the Matchbox (?) 1/32nd edition when I was a kid, I remember it being HUGE 8) 

Airfix 1/72nd Mosquito Mk. XIX/ J.30 - so I can build the Swedish one. Also the BMk XVI/ PR XVI for the US photo-recon bird on the box art.

Tamiya 1/48th Spit Mk I - to go with the Airfix Hurri Mk I I am building at the moment.

Finally... any one know of a good Sea Venom? I recall my dad building a 1/32nd one about the same time as the Dauntless, think it was a Matchbox one. Only one I can find now is Revell 1/32nd scale, is it any good?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2009)

BT, the Revell Sea Venom is the Matchbox kit. It has good reviews; as long as you bear in mind the technology of the era it was first produced. It should build, and look, fine, but Matchbox parts at the time had a sort of 'chunky' look to them.
I believe there are a series of Venoms/Vampires, including the Sea Venom/Venom NF, in 1/48th from ?? Pooh! Can't remember the name, but they advertise in all the mags! It's someone like Accurate Miniatures, I think!
As for existing kits, I could run up a list, of the top of my head, that would easily reach £1,000+, and that's not countingthose i haven't seen, or those I would like to see!
I recently saw the Hyper Scale review for the Revell 1/72nd scale Lanc., and , even though I don't normally do that scale, I think it's a must.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 1, 2009)

Having started that 1/72nd Dornier for the GB, and now working on a 1/48th Hurri, I do prefer the larger scale as it's less fiddly. There are some good subjects out there in 1/72nd though, and I'm a bit space restricted (aren't we all?  ), so I want to build any bombers it will be braille scale for me, realistically.

Cheers for the info on the Sea Venom Terry, I don't really recall what it was like (I must have been younger than ten at the time), but for 12-15 quid, I think I might have to order one, and space restrictions be damned!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I believe there are a series of Venoms/Vampires, including the Sea Venom/Venom NF, in 1/48th from ?? Pooh! Can't remember the name, but they advertise in all the mags! It's someone like Accurate Miniatures, I think!


I think that it's Classic Ariframe that you're thinking about Terry old boy, they made quite a few of them there Vampires and Venoms....hang on a sec!

Classic Airframes 1/48 Vampire FB.5, by Scott Van Aken

De Havilland Vampire Two-Seaters by Phil Hale (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

Sea Venom FAW.21 Review by Brett Green (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

"Fixing the Fangs - Improving the Intakes of Classic Airframes' 1/48 scale Vampire FB.5" by Brett Green

De Havilland Sea Venom by Bruce Graham (Aeroclub 1/48.)

De Havilland Vampire FB.31 "Noddy's Interceptor" by Brett Green (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

De avilland Vampire FB.5 by Kevin Martin* (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

de Havilland Vampire Export Version by Phil Hale (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

de Havilland Venom F.B. Mk.1 by Phil Hale (Classic Airframes 1/48.)

Classic Airframes 1/48 Vampire FB.5, by Tom Cleaver

Should be about it....


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Lucky, they will have to be strictly 'look, don't touch' for now though 

On a brighter note, I've decided to tick one item off my list and order a Revell Sea Venom  8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, well, well.....that deserves a pint or three! Teerrrryyy, what ya having?!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 2, 2009)

I've ordered the beast, along with some filler and Micro Set for the Hurricane and Dornier. I have no idea when I will build the Venom - I've got a work-related relocation coming up in June, I will hopefully be settled for a good while after that, so I will be able to build and display the thing somewhere 8) 

I'm already ridiculously excited about this thing turning up, I remember my dad building the Matchbox version and thinking it was the coolest (and biggest) thing I had ever seen!


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2009)

bugger just been on modelhobbies ! now my wish list is up to 28


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

It'll keep growing Karl!
Thanks Jan, it was Classic Airframes I was thinking of!
BT, I saw the Venom built and painted, and it is a VERY nice model when done; I think you'll like it.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

I have dim memories of the one my dad built, it looked gorgeous, and IIRC, the panel over the engine could be removed to reveal a very detailed Ghost 104/105 8) If the marking options are the same as the Matchbox issue, there should be an FAA FAW.22 and an NF.3 based at Leuchars (?) in there, I will definitely be going for the FAA variant, as I have a soft spot for just about anything that the RN flew off a carrier!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any Corsairs on the list BT?


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

Must admit Catch, if I build USN/USMC, it is more likely to be a Phantom. I wouldn't mind a go at an FAA Corsair though. Revell also do a 1/32nd Martlet (F4F in FAA service) which looks quite fun.

I don't think I really have a 'favourite' a/c type or family that I would build a lot of, if I was to do a 'theme' it would probably be FAA... or Coastal Command if I wanted something really obscure!   

Speaking of which, Academy do a 1/72nd Coastal Command B-17E... oh to win the lottery and retire tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> Must admit Catch, if I build USN/USMC, it is more likely to be a Phantom. I wouldn't mind a go at an FAA Corsair though. Revell also do a 1/32nd Martlet (F4F in FAA service) which looks quite fun.
> 
> I don't think I really have a 'favourite' a/c type or family that I would build a lot of, if I was to do a 'theme' it would probably be FAA... or Coastal Command if I wanted something really obscure!
> 
> Speaking of which, Academy do a 1/72nd Coastal Command B-17E... oh to win the lottery and retire tomorrow!!!!



Sorry BT, I meant FAA Corsairs.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky, these are your fault...  

ICM do the German dreadnoughts Konig, Markgraf and Grosser Kurfurst in 1/350, about 30 quid each from what I have seen online. Consider them added to my list 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pint?


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Several 8) Just browsing the WEM website, I very nearly impulse bought a 1/48 scale Oakley class lifeboat. Credit card is breathing a sigh of relief as we speak...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing to it, but....

Trumpeter 1/350 HMS Hood, by Tom Cleaver

Hasegawa 1/350 HIJMS Nagato (1941), by Drew Nix


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Dribble, drool, etc...  

Thinking of getting a little ship (1/600 Airfix jobby maybe>) after Hurri Dornier are done, to see how it works out. The WEM site is pure pRon to naval history geeks like myself, but I wouldn't get to shelling out 30 quid for a teeny tiny destroyer until I knew for a fact I could make a good job of it.

I actually have a Revell 1/570 KGV in the stash, for some reason though, when I last packed it up a few years ago, there were still bits of masking tape on it. You can imagine how that looks now, of course


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 16, 2009)

Had to warm this thread up again, was browsing modelsforsale.com last night and saw another Revell reissue of a Matchbox kit, this time the 1/72 Victor K.2. Having seen the original MB box art of one done up in green and grey with the belly still in anti-flash white, I am more than sold, and will be parting with thirteen quid as soon as the Falklands sextuplets and Sea Venom are done 8)


----------



## Trebor (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, I forgot....lots of '80s cars and AIRLINERS! 8D


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

'80's cars!!??


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2009)

yes, you heard me right....80's cars!

one in particular, a third generation Camaro!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

*shivers*  They stopped making good looking cars '72....or thereabouts.   Third generation Camaro you say Rob, is that those when they used to build one called IROC-Z or something?


----------



## Trebor (Feb 20, 2009)

exactly.  do a search on wikipedia on third generation camaro.

but yes, I've been eyeing 80's monte carlos and such.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Right....cool!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 22, 2009)

heh, yes I'm very old fashioned  I'm SUCH an 80's freak. I'm still waiting for a Delorean (my fave car in the world)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2009)

...a paint stand for my paints and a toolbox!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2009)

Fishing tackle shop Jan - you'll get a case like mine, which opens at the top cantilever style. All your tools etc go in the bottom, and the top trays hold the paints and act as a stand too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you frightfully old chap!


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good RN Phantom out there, any scale? I have been having a look round for a while and can only find US. LW, JSDF or RAF types 

This is, of course, for future reference, cos if I actually get to buying all of this lot I'm going to have to build a 1:1 fleet carrier to put them all on


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmmm for me I would probably want a B-17F revell Kit. I really want to build a B-17 and I really don't know why......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 24, 2009)

BT I know Fujimi do a 1/72 F-4K Phantom but its rare ,also I'm pretty sure I've seen a hasegawa 1/48 F-4K .(Both have RN decals)

I don't know of anyone else that makes a 1/72 F-4K besides fujimi?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2009)

BT, Matchbox used to do a very nice RN/RAF Phantom in 1/72nd scale. Hasegawa have recently re-released their RAF Phantom, and I THINK the RN one, in 1/48th scale. Both are the same kit really, as the minor parts for the FGR2 and FG1 are included. I have the original 1980's RN version, which I did as a 43 Sqn RAF machine. If you can only get the RAF kit, and want to do the RN one, I've still got the decals, and the colour scheme sheet etc.
BTW, the kit price is the same as it was around 1986, about £26, and I believe both Hannant's and Model Hobbies have stock. I'm not sure, but I think I saw a Revell 1/72nd scale kit also, which will almost certainly be a re-issue of the Matchbox kit.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 26, 2009)

Terry ,I maybe wrong but haven't revell released a new series of Phantoms?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe so Daniel, that's why I think I've seen a RAF/RN Phantom under their label. If so, and if it is the old Matchbox one, then it was/is a very good kit. It might appear to be not as refined by todays standards, but it LOOKS like a 'British' Phantom, and builds nicely, with good parts , including boarding ladders.
The Hasegawa 1/48th kit is a beaut, although short on AIM9's, and still at the same price it was 20+ years ago, with metal wheels and rubber tyres as an option, and great decals and detail. Very good value for a big kit of a big bird.


----------



## badbear (Feb 27, 2009)

A B25 in 1/32 scale .BB


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2009)

wish someone would do a tempest and whirlwind in 1/48


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2009)

A B25 would be good, but bl**dy big! Are you listening Revell AG?
Like the idea of a Tempest in 1/48th - surprised there hasn't been a mainline injection kit yet. A Whirlwind would also be nice - a much under rated aircraft that did a lot of good work.
Now, a GOOD Mosquito, in both bomber and fighter bomber, in 1/32nd scale - now you're talking! Hello again Revell AG!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2009)

A modern B-17, B-24, B-29, He-177, Stirling and a Halifax in 1/48 would be nice!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd want a B-24 in 1:48!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2009)

The Monogram (now Revell) 1/48th scale B24J is still a very nice kit Rob, and not too expensive, considering its size.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 28, 2009)

I think theres a 1/48 Whirlwind made by Classic Airframes ,Bloody rare though last one I saw went for over a 100


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the answers on the Phantom chaps 8) A 1/48 Tempest would be a nice idea - I think 1/72 is just too small for single engine fighters. And a Whirlwind in any scale would be welcome. 

Actually, an RAF B-17 would be nice as well 8) Academy do a Coastal Command Fortress III (B-17E?), but I was thinking more about the Bomber Command Fortresses (B-17C?), which were so conspicuously unsuccessful as day bombers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

AIRFIX!!!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> AIRFIX!!!!



Que?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are those at Airfix taking notes.....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2009)

The only notes they seem to be taking are Twenty Pound Notes, bl**dy lots of them, for their old kits!! And more, when the phantom Mossie eventually creeps out of a shed somewhere!! Even Iris commented on the lack of faith shown by her customers, and thought they'd stuff themselves if they aren't careful!


----------



## spit5 (Feb 28, 2009)

PZL P-23 Karaś
PZL P-11c
Sea Fury No 115 Nowra HMAS Albatross (thanks Wayne) 
Fw190D JV44 Waldi Wubke
All in 1/48


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 3, 2009)

just a thought

33,000 or so 109's in 1/72 of various variants

then alot of decals so I can model each and everyone ever made 

....then a very long life would also be nice


----------



## Trebor (Mar 3, 2009)

Airframes said:


> The Monogram (now Revell) 1/48th scale B24J is still a very nice kit Rob, and not too expensive, considering its size.



but where is it? I've not seen it anywhere


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2009)

It keeps coming and going Rob! As Revell have recently re-issued both the B17F and the B17G, I'm gusessing that it won't be long before the B24 makes an appearance. I hope so,as I wouldn't mind one either!


----------



## Trebor (Mar 3, 2009)

yea! it'd make it a LOT easier fo me to etch the SoCo name on the tape for the fuselage!


----------

